# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Scaffold Hire recommendations in Sydney

## beachesmum

Hi, 
We need to hire some scaffold to go around our new two storey build. 
It's a flat block with easy access and the quote came in at $12K for 10 weeks. 
We're going to try and cut down the amount and the time - but I'm also looking for some suggestions of decently priced companies please. 
Note: we are owner builders so we are not going to buy our own scaffold (hubby wanted to but I have said no). 
Thanks  :Redface: )

----------

